

Physicist Paul Steinhardt on what’s wrong with inflation theory - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/17/big-bangs/ingenious-paul-j-steinhardt

======
scribu
The interview seems really interesting, but I find it very annoying to have to
jump up and down the page to get the next video to load. Is there a "play all"
button that I'm not seeing?

~~~
JonnieCache
Here's the whole interview in a playlist that they made but didn't link to:
[http://vimeo.com/album/3054418](http://vimeo.com/album/3054418)

There's a playlist (album) for each of their interviews apparently.

EDIT: still cant get it to autoplay though :(

~~~
scribu
It seems that the "Watch in couch mode" button on the album page is what I was
after.

------
thibauts
Or the universe develops as many dimensions as needed to accomodate
incompatible states and solve itself, and three happens to be the sweet spot
where stability settles. /rambling

~~~
orbifold
This isn't that far off from ideas initially put forward by Brandenberger and
Vafa...

